# Who's fishing tonight?



## stephenb (Mar 27, 2013)

And where? I would like to catch some fish tonight, but I need to learn the ropes around here. I will buy the bait if anyone wants to go fishing!


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Im going to Navarre pier, not sure if its open at night, but im about to head out now 8:15, if its not open i will probably go to 3MB.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

I didnt make it to navarre last night, and called it a night at 11:3 at 3MB. 
And I got skunked


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Heading to sykes tonight if the weather isn't garbage.


----------



## stephenb (Mar 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Heading to sykes tonight if the weather isn't garbage.



What time? I want you guys to put me on the fish I have been seeing you post on here!


----------

